# fly matching for poons



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

was out fishing lastnight with a freind, we got into some tarpon and had some hits on this top water, i think im gunna go back to the same spot tonght, but id like to throw fly, the water is kinda tea stained to really dark, should i match my topwater with one of these flies? or does anyone have ideas for better tarpon flies? thanks for any help CS


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

A good match to the super spook is a EP Mullet, or a Large Gurgler. Good Luck!


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

as far as topwater goes u cant beat a well tied Larry Dahlberg diver here is one of mine it can always be tied in different colors


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i have trouble throwing chuggers on my 8wt, im best at throwing light patterns :-[


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Back and purple EP bait fish


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

what is EP? :-?


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

EP= Enrico Puglisi...He's a fly tyer with a funny accent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

hahahaha ;D yea its true ive met him


> EP= Enrico Puglisi...He's a fly tyer with a funny accent.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I just found something in my box...stand by for a picture.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I found this in my fly box. Pretty close!


----------



## ou18582 (Jan 18, 2010)

Try one of Lee's Neutralizers

Here's a link to his site

http://www.gurglersonline.com/tarpon.html


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would try as stated an EP minnow something in #1 to maybe 1/0 as color goes white or chartreuse is a good start. Might try a deer hair snook fly also as it pushes water and rides just under the surface of the water. The Fly Fisherman has some flies they will eat go see Gary.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

when tarpon are feeding, especially at night, they're usually not too particular. Then main thing is putting the fly close enough for one to know its there. If you're blind casting then definitely lean towards the noisy stuff, just don't work it too fast, give em' a chance to zero in on the fly. 

Any slider, dalhberg or gurgler thingy's like what's been posted here should work. At night I would go with darker colors, black isn't too dark. If you're fishing lighted docks, bridges lines or other relatively lighted areas then matching the hatch is best, otherwise go dark.

Don't strike until you feel the tug. Have fun and make some hero shots for us.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

im out of town for the weekend but i have a few ideas im gunna tie up when i get home, thanks guys


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Also a Seaducer will work if you want to go "old school".


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Also a Seaducer will work if you want to go "old school".


I agree 100%, but not so much if you're mostly blind casting. I like the attractor choices better when I can't see the fish. If the fish are sight fishable then heck yeah on the seaducer (one of my favorites for nearly anything ) or a more conventional tarpon fly, toad or what ever, because the hook up ratio is going to be better than with a surface fly, which they tend to blow out of the water more than swallow, at least on the first attack.


----------

